# Mostly does what they claim



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I use spatulas from the dollar store. 5 for a buck. They work pretty good and all I do is wipe them off with a papertowel.


----------



## mrpedaling (Jun 14, 2011)

Spatulas… Now you're on to something.

FWIW, I left my rockler wondergluebrushofawesome covered in glue couple weeks back, and found it today. It fully dried and looked trashable. Started pulling at the glue. After a little wiggle the entire dried block came out of the bristles (even at the base of the brush), and they were clean and soft as the day I bought it. Kinda neat, looked like mini-bee honeycomb.

I think it's easier to clean dry or wet than partially wet. The combo of partially dry chucks and sticky glue sucks. It encourages negligent cleaning intervals. Think of it at the yin to an HLVP gun.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I just did a video review on this last night as part of the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking! Small world!

I like mine, but the $3.99 price tag had a lot to do with it. If it had been much more I would have passed. I also use rubber spatulas like Howie. They work great. But the benefit of this tool is the brush end. You can dip it in glue and spread it on the wood. I like to do that sometimes.

There is some video of it in action at the six minute mark of the episode (for those who don't want to watch the whole thing)






Great review- I like your "pros/cons" list… Very helpful!


----------



## Cato (May 1, 2009)

Had not heard of these Rockler brushes so thanks for the review.

I got some mini glue spatulas from one of the wwking supply stores and they work pretty well for spreading glue, and like a bigger spatula you can just wipe it off or if it dries it just pops off.

I was always irritated with the bristles coming off and into my glue ups using those little acid brushes.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

just got one myself…

plastic knives and acid brushes wasn't cutting it


----------



## waywardbills (Apr 16, 2012)

This looks remarkably like a BBQ brush I bought on clearance at the end of last summer. I wonder, I will let ya know


----------

